# Overbite Problem



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So my 9 week old puppy has an overbite. I've already talked to the breeder and he's agreed to replace him AND let me keep Kaiser too at no charge, if that's what I want. I'm curious though, is this something that he will grow out of? My vet (I work at his clinic) gave him a once-over and thought it would be best if I just got him replaced by the breeder before I got too attached, but I love the little guy already. Not sure if I want two puppies at once either; I prefer having only 2 dogs max right now. I have pictures of his overbite at work that the vet took so I'll post them tomorrow, but was just wondering what other GSD people thought.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you seen this thread? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/158849-please-check-out-my-pup.html

If it won't correct itself you'll have to decide if it is something you're willing to spend the money on fixing...if it needs fixing.

I would not do two puppies at once


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Hm, guess I missed that thread. This sucks.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Is the overbite as bad as the pup in that one?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah pretty much.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm really sorry. Maybe the breeder will give you some sort refund if you decide to keep the pup to help pay for the future expense.

Was the breeder aware of the overbite when you purchased the pup?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Well the pup was an import from my breeder's partner kennel. The partner was probably aware of it since he was his puppy, but the breeder I work with didn't know. I've already talked to him and he was more then willing to replace him and was very upset at his partner about the situation. The thing is though, I liked the sire/dam which was why I had gone with them in the first place. Not really interested in another litter they have on the ground.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would wait, I'm sure if you ask the breeder, you could get another puppy in the future vs right now. 

Do what you want to do with your puppy now, and then down the road go for that replacement if that's what you wish to do.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I was thinking that too. Keep him and evaluate again at 6 months and go from there. He's going to have to get his lower puppy canines removed now though.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would wait, I'm sure if you ask the breeder, you could get another puppy in the future vs right now.


This is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Over bites are NOT uncommon in many working lines and much of the time will NOT affect the adult dog or cause a health problem.

I know this because I was concerned about Bretta when her adult teeth were coming in and went to see an EXPENSIVE specialist! This specialist said she had seen this same issue crop up in many of the POLICE dogs she saw in the area and MOST of the time the adult teeth fixed themselves as they grew out. She also recommended I massage the canines out a few times a day as they were coming in to possibly help them grow in right.

The WORST thing that can happen (and is rare) is if the canines do NOT grow outwards but instead inward and poke holes into the upper palate of the dogs mouth. This did not happen to Bretta, she is now just fine.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I once had a pup with an overbite, and didn't grow out of it, but she didn't need any intervention and did just fine.

If you decide to get another pup, I'd wait and do it down the line. Raising two pups at once, and doing it right, is three times as much work.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's a question for the OP.....
Have you thought of seeing a specialist?...a vet who specializes in Canine Dentistry?
The ONLY reason that I ask is.....since the puppy will be replaced either now or later...and you want to keep *this* puppy, perhaps you could seek the professional consult from a specialist in the field of canine dentistry...before you start extracting any teeth.?!
I don't have any idea what the charge for someone like that is.....or what exactly they can do, but it's just another option to think about.
Most vets simply "remove" teeth without any alternative way of thinking....maybe consulting with a vet who "specializes" with those types of problems...can offer alternative solutions???......
JMO


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

We adopted Conor at 6 months old - he had an overbite so pronounced that when he closed his mouth, the lower canines punctured the upper palate. All his adult teeth were in at this point, and we had a pretty good idea that his jaw would never be normal - so we took him to one of the best veterinary dental specialists in the country (who just happens to be right here in Colorado) for his opinion. Dr Eisner agreed that there was no way the jaw would ever align properly - but said that there was indeed a way to save the teeth, and at the same time give him relief from the pain. He surgically removed the top 1/3 of both lower canines, filled the teeth and away we went. This was a very good alternative to simply removing the teeth, because he can still use them - they don't look pretty because there is a certain amount of discoloration, and it's obvious that those pointy tops are missing - but it solved his problem 100%. The overbite doesn't bother him one bit, and unlike a person, his condition is really only obvious if he is lying on his back and looking up at you.

Not every dog with an overbite will need this kind of surgery (and I hope they don't, it is very expensive!) But I use it as an example of how a specialist was able to offer an alternative to the vet approach which says yank the teeth. I would heartily recommend seeking out such a person for your pup, it's amazing what can be done these days.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for all your input! I know in GSDs it's quite common, but his is very bad and I believe his lower canines are puncturing the gums because he has quite a deep indentation where his lower canines connect with the top gum, though there is no blood. I've added some photos for reference. The vet did say it was hurting him. The reason I was thinking of removing his lower canines was 1. to stop the gum puncture and 2. give some more leeway for the jaw to grow. Does that make any sense? My old vet is a canine dental specialist so I can always go back to him for a consultation if necessary. I would NOT raise 2 puppies at one time! No way. It's enough work with just one puppy, lol.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Ouch poor baby


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Holy OWWWWW!!! Poor baby!!!!!! Good luck with your pup!!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's not just a few mm... if that were the case I wouldn't be overly concerned. I don't feel like this is something he'll be able to grow out of. I probably will go with another puppy and return him since I was planning on doing Schutzhund and I really can't have 3 dogs anytime in the near future. But when I think that, I feel bad for the little guy and wonder if he'll be able to find another home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think this one is a 'grow out' fix, either and I would see a specialist so the dog can live a comfortable life! I hope the breeder will do so when you return him.

Kacie has horrid tooth alignment(underbite) and I wish I'd had her as a young pup to have fixed it. 
At least her canines line up correctly, it takes her forever to eat her raw food, however.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Verivus said:


> Thanks for all your input! I know in GSDs it's quite common, but his is very bad and I believe his lower canines are puncturing the gums because he has quite a deep indentation where his lower canines connect with the top gum, though there is no blood. I've added some photos for reference. The vet did say it was hurting him. The reason I was thinking of removing his lower canines was 1. to stop the gum puncture and 2. give some more leeway for the jaw to grow. Does that make any sense? My old vet is a canine dental specialist so I can always go back to him for a consultation if necessary. I would NOT raise 2 puppies at one time! No way. It's enough work with just one puppy, lol.


Yep, looks just like Conor. Removing the teeth won't do anything to correct the overbite, it will just make your fellow comfortable. I elected to go with surgery which preserved the teeth, just made them shorter so they wouldn't hit the palate. As Conor grew older (he is 4 now) his lower jaw did "catch up" a very small amount with the upper - but I emphasize "very small", it was not enough to be really significant. Good luck with your boy, he at least won't have to go for 6 months in pain, as our guy did....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is Kacies poor teeth at almost 6 yrs old:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow. I didn't realize bites were such a big issue with GSDs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

pooor little dude! you can always send him to me,,I'll take care of him overbite and all


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Diane, if you paid the shipping I really don't think the breeder would mind, lol.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

What will happen to him if you return him?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I may very well be interested has he said what he will do with him if you return him? You can pm me if you want


----------

